# Billing CPT application of off-the-shelf splint.



## tshortt0907 (May 31, 2018)

Does anyone have the literature on why the Emergency department physician can not bill CPT codes in the 29xxx series if the splint is off-the-shelf or pre-fabricated?


----------



## angbart80 (Jun 4, 2018)

*ED splints*



tshortt0907 said:


> Does anyone have the literature on why the Emergency department physician can not bill CPT codes in the 29xxx series if the splint is off-the-shelf or pre-fabricated?



http://campus.ahima.org/audio/2007/rb100207.pdf

Pg. 15 says that "off the shelf" splints are billed as hospital supplies, so the hospital bills for this. If it's a plaster cast or other splint, the ER doc should have documentation of applying it and/or checking the "pulses" and what not to make sure that it's fitted correctly. Otherwise, if it's a fracture they are splinting, and they provided fracture care, they should bill for the fracture care and NOT the splint since you don't code those together.  You should also take care to use correct modifiers as well.

Hope this helps!
Angela


----------



## GAMMY (Aug 23, 2018)

*29130*

Currently working in an urgent care. If an aluminum finger splint is applied and manipulated for the patient's injury is this
 billable with 29130? Thanks


----------

